# Send a medic! The 4WheelVFR has been Totaled!



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

It looks like I am the target of some pent up hostility. The 4WheelVFR has been sideswiped before, but this is like a 10 car pileup or something.......with me on the bottom!:r 
This is awsome! It's like friggin' Christmas.










I don't know what I did to deserve being the object of your generosity guys, but thank you very much. I've gonna have to call Bob up and order another Aristocrat. I can't say thank you enough guys. Hopefully newbs see this. They'll see what the jungle is all about. It's not so much the cigars as it's the friends and community.
On another note, I have addresses and DC#'s for evidence to store away for future use. You guys will need to watch your backs!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Sweet! That is a pretty nice load you got there. The jungle has done very well.  

Supposedly, one of those monte platinums was sitting in the guy's shop for a couple of years. Not sure which one it is, but one of them has some serious age on it. I know you mentioned you really liked the monte platinum I sent you before, so I decided to order five more for you. Did one of them come in a tube? The guy mentioned something about a tube when I talked to him on the phone.


From the looks of it, you are not done my friend! 


Looks like you got packages from icehog3, CA21455 and moon as well. Wow, you are really going to be in trouble when the remaining stuff starts landing!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

it has finally landed i see......

very nice smokes and the selection....where to start????

enjoy


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

That's the way the jungle does it! Nice hit!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> From the looks of it, you are not done my friend!




Great hits guys! Enjoy 4WheelVFR.:ss


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

GOOD GOD WHAT A HAUL!!!!! Enjoy:ss :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow....well organized hit!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice hit :dr :dr :dr They look old and tasty o


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Enjoy the smokes Ray! Can't have anyone at CS to far from purchasing more cigar storage!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice hit, and even more to come?!?! CRAZY!! :ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow !! I'm speechless ....enjoy those smokes :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

That is a HUGE hit, like the f'n Klondike Gold Rush :dr :dr :dr 

I am at the very bottom (almost) of the list  

However, I have some smokies to bomb when my number is called


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW!!! That is just awesome and there is still more on the way!!! I think it’s too late for a medic! WTG :bx :gn 
:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like he has knocked you off the road.

Wow !!

Thats a great hit.


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

wow..how are you still standing after that??


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

what a beat down!!! Nice job guys!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's a ridiculous hit... see how quickly you can smoke 'em all!!!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

wow! That is a crazy hit!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great job guys. Enjoy those smokes Ray.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Great hits guys! Enjoy 4WheelVFR.:ss


It sounds like you're the one that stirred the pot my friend. I don't know how to thank you and the other BOTL's that are participating in this. I'm just overwhelmed right now. Thank you X 1000!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just shows that when you are a good Gorilla in the Jungle, people notice. You always are upbeat, and generous, and fun. Glad the smackdown has started, and I have a feeling it ain't over.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Just shows that when you are a good Gorilla in the Jungle, people notice. You always are upbeat, and generous, and fun. Glad the smackdown has started, and I have a feeling it ain't over.


Oh boy.....my wife and dog were even hit. My wife was home to intercept the DHL package......BOOM!!!! And my dog doesn't like cardboard boxes to begin with anyways, so he was petrified all day.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

my god, that's inhuman


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Oh boy.....my wife and dog were even hit. My wife was home to intercept the DHL package......BOOM!!!! *And my dog doesn't like cardboard boxes to begin with anyways, so he was petrified all day.*


Really? That made me smile and I don't know why....


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Really? That made me smile and I don't know why....


I think it's very funny. He's almost 100lbs and looks like a wolf but he wants nothing to do with those damn boxes.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

hehehehe...Awesome hit!!! Gotta love a mass bombing like this!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

They frickin ganded up on you!...HA HA :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Amazing hit! Enjoy the smokes. :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> It sounds like you're the one that stirred the pot my friend. I don't know how to thank you and the other BOTL's that are participating in this. I'm just overwhelmed right now. Thank you X 1000!


I only started it - all these other generous BOTL's jumped in with no coaxing. You posted about your new humi and since your budget took quite a hit for that, it only seemed right that we help you fill it up. Enjoy bro'.:ss

Oh, and it's not over so hide the dog.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Bazookajoe good job on organizing this. The destruction is always great to see.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's the carnage from this morning. Just when I was beginning to feel safe.......BOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Great second wave, Gorillas!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like somebody's having a good few days!!!

Nice hits!!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

how do you still have a house standing?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> how do you still have a house standing?


Thank God for a detached garage.:w


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Thank God for a detached garage.:w


that would do it


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

The second wave is just as good as the first. :dr :dr 

Sorry to hear your wife had to accept that DHL package, I hate it when innocent bystanders are hurt during this process. :r 

Is you dog afraid of all boxes or just ones that contained cigars? Maybe he doesn't like the smell? :r 

David (Bazookajoe) deserves some RG for setting this up, can any fellow BOTLs help me out with this - I have to spread some reputation around before giving it again. :tg


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nicely done guys! The carnage is everywhere! :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'm just eyeing that CAO Sopranos. mmmmmm


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like the operation was a success


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

can we get a group shot of today and yesterday?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job guys!!! Thanks for setting this up bazookajoe....it was fun

That should help with those empty spaces in the new humidor


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> can we get a group shot of today and yesterday?


I can't do that, but I can show a pic of the humidor all filled up. Just give me until Monday or Tuesday, I think there's a straggler or two. I've already got 'em all packed in there. Let's just say it's not empty anymore.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> I can't do that, but I can show a pic of the humidor all filled up. Just give me until Monday or Tuesday, I think there's a straggler or two. I've already got 'em all packed in there. Let's just say it's not empty anymore.


Borat would say "Very Nice!!"


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Thank God for a detached garage.:w


Was it attached prior to the bombing run?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Good times, good times...:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

It's not over yet! I got a nice package from Tristan today. Thanks a bunch Tristan, those are some good looking smokes. I'm gonna post a list of all the guilty folks involved in this slaughter on a poor innocent BOTL. That way they can get hit up with some RG by others. I'm out of RG to give right now.

Again, thanks to all you guys. I still don't know what to say other than thank you. I'm getting all verklempt.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> It's not over yet! I got a nice package from Tristan today. Thanks a bunch Tristan, those are some good looking smokes. I'm gonna post a list of all the guilty folks involved in this slaughter on a poor innocent BOTL. That way they can get hit up with some RG by others. I'm out of RG to give right now.
> 
> Again, thanks to all you guys. I still don't know what to say other than thank you. I'm getting all verklempt.


You deserve it man; it's just a bit of karma coming your way and handing you a beat down! Can't wait to see pics of the humi with all the sticks in there


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

What the hell did you do to them???
Nice hit:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

piperman said:


> What the hell did you do to them???
> Nice hit:ss


Just look at his trader feedback in a short time in the Jungle...Ray is one good Gorilla who does lots of things for this community...WTG Ray!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Just look at his trader feedback in a short time in the Jungle...Ray is one good Gorilla who does lots of things for this community...WTG Ray!


It wasn't meant to be disrespectful....:cb


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

piperman said:


> It wasn't meant to be disrespectful....:cb


It wasn't taken that way. I knew what you meant. I've been asking myself that question the last few days while rebuilding my home and sending get well soon letters to my mailmen.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

piperman said:


> It wasn't meant to be disrespectful....:cb


No worries piperman.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Where are the pictures already? I want to see some pics!!!!! :sb


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Where are the pictures already? I want to see some pics!!!!! :sb


:tpd:


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

tristan said:


> :tpd:


Alright, I'll get some pics up tonight after work.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Alright, I'll get some pics up tonight after work.


Sorry guys, I guess I forgot to put pics up of the completed carnage.

Before:

After: The boxes on the second shelf are part of the bombs. Those are for singles.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Beautiful...:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

unbelievable...


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Sweet!  

Looks like you could use those sublime boxes after all. :r :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Looks like you could use those sublime boxes after all. :r :r


Pfft....Good thing I kept 'em....oh wait...:c

Look at the damage you crazy gorillas did!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

What's in the shelf? Are you hiding something? :r :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> What's in the shelf? Are you hiding something? :r :r


Eh, just a couple dog rockets.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow Ray, that was one hell of a hit!!! I hope you can set aside plenty of time to smoke in the next year or three!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like we did a good job of filling that humi :ss


----------

